# Suggestion Required for free (or Paid) software for filing US Taxes from Abroad



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Can anyone suggest which software one can buy to file US taxes online while living abroad? My wife and I reside in the UK (both US citizens) and are keen to file our US taxes online than mail but so far I have been unsuccessful in finding any software which can do this. We want to make sure the software is reliable and also includes option to provide rental as well as bank interest income.

Thanks!


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

TaxAct.com is quite popular since there's a free edition. Just as with any tax preparation software, Web-based or otherwise, it may or may not let you e-file depending on your situation. But who cares? If you cannot e-file, just print out the tax forms, sign them, and mail them into the IRS. That still works!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

TaxAct also allows you to use their services for free, even if you don't fit the requirements of the IRS free-file program. (Though you may sacrifice most of the help functions to do so.) Go directly to their site (not through the IRS site) if you have difficulties with the IRS free-file program.

Or, you can take advantage of the Paris Consulate/IRS office listing of tax prep software that can deal with foreign addresses (a long-standing issue): http://photos.state.gov/libraries/france/5/irs/efiling.pdf
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## manny.j (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks BBC Watcher & Bev! Appreciate your priceless input as I have struggled to find anything relatively low cost to file taxes. Best wishes. Manny


----------

